# decently priced slab molds?



## souljasam (May 13, 2013)

So my birthday ia coming up at the end of the month and my gf and her mom want to get me some soaping supplies. What she really wants to get me is a slab mold so we can do better swirls when we get the hang of them. They are on a tight budget, but it is currently an unknown budget amount. What i want for a slab mold is something with dividers and oreferably 9 bars. Ive only found 1 mold even close to a decent price range but its a 6 bar mold. Can anyone help point me in the right direction? If not could anyone suggest a good economical soaping gift? Right now i just have the basic supplies need to make soap and i can make my own log molds. Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## DeeAnna (May 13, 2013)

I can personally recommend Boyd Jackson of PawPawsWoodCrafts. I bought a 15 bar slab mold and a 15-16 bar loaf mold from him a couple of months ago. He does a nice job on his woodworking (smoothly sanded, sturdy screwed construction, no splinters, tight joints), communicates really well, and ships like lightning. 

He has a 9 bar slab mold with cutter listed here:
http://www.etsy.com/listing/125862863/9-bars-wooden-soap-mold-galvanize-cutter

I've used both of my molds a number of times and am a very satisfied customer. --DeeAnna


----------



## souljasam (May 13, 2013)

hmmm. those do look nice and i may go with one. i really want one with the plastic dividers though. im going to take a wild guess and say that the budget is like 50$ or so max. i love the acrylic one at soap making resource, but its sooooo expensive.


----------



## terminatortoo (May 14, 2013)

This is just about the cheapest plastic mold I have found.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/161010486410?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## lsg (May 14, 2013)

I recommend Silvermoon silicone lined slab molds. Soapguy posted a tutorial on using and lining cardboard boxes. That is the least expensive of all.


----------



## souljasam (May 14, 2013)

are those mr doright molds really no line molds? just wondering cuz a lot of the molds ive seen like that come with  or have separate silicone mats for the bottom of them.


----------



## lsg (May 14, 2013)

The log molds look exactly like what I bought on ebay and they stick unless you grease them up good with petroleum jelly.


----------



## Nevada (May 14, 2013)

You might like these molds from Bramble Berry


----------



## houseofwool (May 20, 2013)

DeeAnna said:


> I can personally recommend Boyd Jackson of PawPawsWoodCrafts. I bought a 15 bar slab mold and a 15-16 bar loaf mold from him a couple of months ago. He does a nice job on his woodworking (smoothly sanded, sturdy screwed construction, no splinters, tight joints), communicates really well, and ships like lightning.
> 
> He has a 9 bar slab mold with cutter listed here:
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/125862863/9-bars-wooden-soap-mold-galvanize-cutter
> ...



thank you for this recommendation DeeAnna.  I purchased the 9 bar mold and cutter today as a birthday present from my Mom!


----------



## houseofwool (May 21, 2013)

Order the mold yesterday and it is shipping today.  I cannot wait to get it and play with column pours!


----------



## houseofwool (May 24, 2013)

I will say his shipping was very prompt.  The mold arrived today and I cannot wait to start playing with it.  The slots seem a bit tight, but I am hoping that with use, they will loosen up a bit.  Otherwise, I will try sanding the slots to give them a smidge more room.  Otherwise it is great.  Now I just need to figure out what to use as the column in my column pour.


----------

